

Infosys has 1,500,000 sq ft of 'green' building space under construction - newacc
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/sep/03/slide-show-1-tech-how-infosys-plans-to-go-green.htm

======
puredemo
This article doesn't give too many details. What type of construction will
they be using? Will it be LEED certified?

